# Stanley FatMax 17-202 14-Inch Back Saw



## jbertelson

I like the Fat Max stuff. It is a cut above the cheapo items, works well, and fits the budget. If I can find one here in La Conner, I will buy one the next trip. I just picked up a bunch of their screwdrivers. I had some cheapo stuff from when we first came, when I had to get a lot of stuff, and didn't have time or money to pick. Needed money for the furniture and so forth.

On the way home to Anchorage tomorrow, have spent a couple of weeks here in northern Washington. Spring really happened while we were here. When we go to Anchorage, there will be snow on the ground, but it is going to suddenly turn hot with the long days and short nights, and winter will turn into summer….....no spring in Alaska.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Hi Jim!

Thanks for dropping in!

I'm sold on those Fat Max saws… I had no idea they would be SO GOOD!

I got mine from Amazon… got with FREE shipping along with a New Computer… tnx to XP getting the axe!

Hope you had a nice time in La Conner again this time… Sounds like Anchorage is going to be pleasant too… Yeah, it's either Summer or Winter… but, aren't winters longer than the summers? What is a HOT day in summer, 72*? LOL

Have a nice trip back home to Anchorage… Don't know if Amazon ships to Anchorage or not… I know they do to Washington.

Good to see you again!


----------



## wormil

No spring, just break up, dirty cars, the smell of decay; then fishing. I lived in AK for 8 years Jim.

Joe, you've about talked me into trying one of these Fat Max saws.


----------



## doubleDD

Joe , I owned one of these for a while now. It is a great saw for its category. And I may add that I will be visiting Alaska in August.


----------



## lepelerin

I do have this one and I am really surprised how sharp it is. I got 2 fat max saws for $3 at a closing store.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Question:*

Do you people, that are using these Fat Max saws, *save the Blade protector and hang it up with the saw IN the cardboard protector?*

I was about to throw mine away… and just thought… it might be useful in protecting those sharp teeth!


----------



## CFrye

Definitely keep my 15" FatMax in the cardboard sleeve, Joe. It lives in the back of the Explorer. Thinking about some kind of tool box to go back there. I think about a lot of projects! Thanks for another saw review.


----------



## changeoffocus

I just received shipment on the backsaw yesterday and only had a chance to see how heavy it is. 
This is my first one of their backsaws but I own other models of that series. 
After reading these posts I see I belong to a much larger fan club. Throw away, I've not tossed one yet.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*Bob Current*

... if it ever gets dull, are you going to have it sharpened? LOL 

IMHO, it will last a very long time, with normal use, before it gets dull and needs to be replaced…
... I'm sure, if it could be sharpened, it would cost a lot more than $10.00! Yes? LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon

Very good! I am keeping BOTH of FatMax saws IN their protective envelope hanging on wall.

Thank you for the feedback!

I just LOVE the way they feel in your hand… making it very easy to control while making the cuts!


----------



## lumberjoe

These cannot be sharpened. But you are right. I would start buying these now before the word really gets out!

It's a Japanese style blade with a western handle and a stiff back. The reason it cannot be sharpened (like a Japanese saw) has less to do with the pattern and more to do with manufacturing. China figured out how to make induction hardening really cheap to do in mass production. Induction hardened teeth will last a LOT longer than HSS, but cannot be sharpened.

10$ is worth it for me to leave the extra slim double taper file in the drawer and head over to Amazon instead.


----------



## simmo

Had one of these for ages and agree with all said, while you are ordering /buying get the fine cut hand saw,they have the same no of teeth and whistle thru hardwood panels that are to wide for the t/s etc, I use mine all the time and now have a stock of them while they are cheap, narrow kerf and razor sharp, very fast,
HTH
Chris


----------



## kdc68

Thanks for the review Joe…I may have to get myself one


----------



## JoeLyddon

*kdc68*

Hey, *you are very welcome*!

If these saws ever get dull, one just might be able to make Scrapers out of the blades… (


> ?)
> ... or maybe a Marking knife…(


?)

Yes?


----------



## joshaaa

Why can't these saws be sharpened? I know they are induction hardened but can't you use a diamond paste and maybe an old file just for the shape? Or even some of those DMT Diamond sheets wrapped around an old file to take it's shape? I know it would probably be slower going than a traditional file, but if you only have to do it once in a blue moon wouldn't it be worth it? The only reason I wouldn't get one of these saws is because I hate the idea that I'd have to throw out all that metal just because the blade gets dull…


----------



## simmo

HI Again
I suspect that these saws could be resharpened, induction hardening is a process that uses HF power to quickly and locally heat a product, what I suspect is that away from the locally hardened edge the steel will be in a softer state, an edge could be obtained but possibly not as durable, it will still be a high carbon steel though and used as an old fashioned type of saw, lots of filing setting etc which is what puts people off, we induction harden components at work where I am the maintenance engineer [Heat Treatments ] most people just want to cut something and not go thru the tedium of sharpening.If I remember I will hardness test my saw to see what Rockwell it is,the blades when dull can be used to make all sorts of other cutting tools ,marking knives etc,no doubt the list is endless-start a poll??
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## wormil

A file won't cut them but yeah, a diamond file/plate would if you could get one small enough to fit inside those little teeth. I have an older version before they were "FatMax" and don't really like it. The thing cuts engineered flooring like butter but not so great with wood. I'm guessing they've improved them since. Mine is probably 15-20 years old.


----------



## JoeLyddon

You'd have to SEE those *teeny weeney itsy bitsy* teeth to Believe it… 

*If *they can be resharpened, with a very expensive tool,* it would cost more to sharpen them than they're worth.*

Easier to just buy another one… LOL

Now, if you want to try it… Go For It… Then let us know how it went… OK?


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx Joe


----------

